# Trophy Spike Contest 2014-15 (WINNER)



## Barry Duggan

Sounds like ya'll want to go another round, so let's do it. Contest will begin on opening morning of the Georgia archery season, and conclude, at dark, on the last day of the last regular or extended  legal Georgia deer season.
If you're in, say you're in, by this Sat. morning.
Measure one side...would suggest it be the longer side. 
Post a picture.
Unicorns count as spikes.
Must be killed with a stick bow...no wheels or crossbows.  Run over with the truck first, still don't count. Found dead by the road don't count either.

Please let me know what I left out...I'm getting a bit forgetful in my old age.           I'm in

Past winners:
2011-12 ---RC
2012-13 ---Passing Through


----------



## Shane Whitlock

I'm in


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Bout time you got outa bed. I'm in. I like giving stuff away.


----------



## Knee Deep

Sure, why not. I'm sure I could scrounge up some of my highly coveted archery stuff to send off again.


----------



## SELFBOW

I'll play unless I forget I'm in.....


----------



## BowHunter89

In.


----------



## robert carter

I`m in and this fella too...I hope..RC


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

Ah heck why not, I'm in. I have a reputation for killing spikes


----------



## deast1988

I'm in,


----------



## Todd Cook

I'm more of a doe killer, but I'm in Besides, I like donating stuff!


----------



## JBranch

Count me in.


----------



## Allen Oliver

Count me in


----------



## Adamsp

mayby by getting in it will push me in the woods more often,been awhile since i have truly hunted ,kinda let the boys do the hunting now ; but why not !


----------



## sawtooth

in.....


----------



## Al33

dm/wolfskin said:


> Bout time you got outa bed. I'm in. I like giving stuff away.



Me too!  I have not seen a spike to shoot at since Barry came up with this stupid contest.

Just kidding Barry, it has been a lot of fun and I have ol RC's aailing address memorized now.


----------



## Dennis

I'm in


----------



## BlakeA23

I'm in.


----------



## eman1885

I'll play


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

I'm in for sure.


----------



## Chris Horsman

I`m in.......


----------



## beaulesye10

I'm in.

Do you get extra points for killing one with an invisible leg?


----------



## Barry Duggan

beaulesye10 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Do you get extra points for killing one with an invisible leg?



No, but your box of meat will probably come up a little short.


----------



## ngabowhunter

I'm in.


----------



## Jake Allen

I'm in.
Thanks Barry!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him

Barry Duggan said:


> No, but your box of meat will probably come up a little short.



He looks pretty healthy for a tri-pod deer!  Resilient little rascals.


----------



## rehatch

I'm in!


----------



## Triple C

Since I'm a newbie to the trad side might as well get in on a spike contest.  Seems rather fitting for a 1st trad bow harvest.


----------



## PassingThrough

I'm in though I've not seen any spikes...but you never know


----------



## smokeeater465

Im in... does this guy count?


----------



## bam_bam

I'm in.


----------



## frankwright

I will play too!


----------



## Todd Cook

smokeeater465 said:


> Im in... does this guy count?



I would think so. Course the only problem is if that's Pine Mtn Ga, that one's not legal is it?


----------



## Barry Duggan

smokeeater465 said:


> Im in... does this guy count?



Don't see why not, unless that small anomaly, on his left side, grows into a full blown point.


----------



## snakekiller

Im in


----------



## Barry Duggan

snakekiller said:


> Im in


Didn't think you did spikes. Thought it was 10's or better.


----------



## SELFBOW

Barry Duggan said:


> Didn't think you did spikes. Thought it was 10's or better.



He don't got no room for any 10s anymore. Miss Bobbies Deer take up the spaces now


----------



## snakekiller

some people call spikes eleven pointers


----------



## Rix56

*Why not*

I'm in


----------



## AnAvidArcher

I'm in.


----------



## dh88

i'm in


----------



## jasonp

I'm in


----------



## frankwright

I wasn't 100% sure of the rules so I looked this up from 2012:

Entry Fee: none required, if you are in just say you are in, before 6:00 am. of Georgia bow season opener. 

Rules:
1. Critter must have a minimum of 1/16" of visible/measurable bone or longer, on one side. Measure length of one side only. Little bumps allowed, forks are not. Critters knocked down with your truck, then finished off with your bow do not count.
2. Stick type bow, no wheels, etc.
3. Proof of kill, honor system cause there ain't but one truth. A picture of you, your bow, and critter would be real nice. If you haven't figured out the ten second delay deal yet, post pic of critter with your bow laying across it.

Winner: Determined by longest measurement at end of Ga. deer season.

Winner's Prize: Winner should post mailing address so all losers can send something to him/her. Can be new or used, doesn't matter. examples would be: a shaft...straight or bent, a few feathers...new or some you removed before refletching, a tab or glove...new or well worn. DO NOT SEND USED NOCKS TO WINNER. Winner should then post a pic of all the nice stuff received from losers.


----------



## dhbow

I'm in.


----------



## riverrat1

me and my 13 year old son count as 2 we are in


----------



## tradhunter98

I'm in....didn't shoot anything last year so I might have one of those years this year!!


----------



## smokeeater465

Ugh.... you guys are right... I cant shoot a spike at Pine Mt.  Buttttt.... maybe snakekiller will let me shoot one of his Crawford county 11 pointers.


----------



## WarrenWomack

I'm in.... if you let non-residents play. ???


----------



## smokeeater465

Barry Duggan said:


> Didn't think you did spikes. Thought it was 10's or better.



Oh, and snakekiller will stoop so low as to shoot an 8 pointer....it just happened to have a big drop tine...... and will probably score in the 150's.  But he'll do it.


----------



## Al33

I'll be looking for one like this one from NC:


----------



## smokeeater465

Al33 said:


> I'll be looking for one like this one from NC:





Wow


----------



## tradhunter98

I'd mount that thing!


----------



## jjy

count me in


----------



## Red Arrow

I'm in....


----------



## StringRash

I'm in.


----------



## JBranch

WarrenWomack said:


> I'm in.... if you let non-residents play. ???



Don't see why not, Mr. Warren. RC needs a little stiff competition!! Hope you let the air out of a big one.


----------



## Badddwithabow

It's not daylight yet can I get in


----------



## SELFBOW

I forgot to add Nolan. We're not hunting this am so he's in. Makes it 40+.....


----------



## Tikki

In!!


----------



## sawtooth

Dugggan, can I enter a deer with a spike on one side and a fork on the other?


----------



## SELFBOW

sawtooth said:


> Dugggan, can I enter a deer with a spike on one side and a fork on the other?



Yes and I'm not Berry.  How long is the spike?


----------



## sawtooth

I think from base to tip it was like 9" or so.


----------



## BBowman

I'm too, in non-residents are allowed. If not, Mr. Womack and I will have to go head to head. (In which case, I don't stand a chance.)


----------



## Barry Duggan

WarrenWomack said:


> I'm in.... if you let non-residents play. ???





BBowman said:


> I'm too, in non-residents are allowed. If not, Mr. Womack and I will have to go head to head. (In which case, I don't stand a chance.)



Glad to have you.


----------



## Barry Duggan

sawtooth said:


> Dugggan, can I enter a deer with a spike on one side and a fork on the other?



Please note my reply located in your "lucky opener..." thread.  You can, however, post up a picture of that forked side, and we will be glad to put it under review.


----------



## johnweaver

Dang, what I miss by going on vacation!!!!!


----------



## ambush77

I'm in


----------



## Barry Duggan

johnweaver said:


> Dang, what I miss by going on vacation!!!!!



Sorry John, I should have rolled it out sooner.



ambush77 said:


> I'm in



Sorry ambush, sign up closed out at daybreak last Saturday. We'll do it again next year.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Come on Duggan let him play, ambush77, you said you was late rolling this out.


----------



## ambush77

No problem, I'll watch from the sideline until it's time for me to get in the game.


----------



## SELFBOW

Barry Duggan said:


> Sorry John, I should have rolled it out sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ambush, sign up closed out at daybreak last Saturday. We'll do it again next year.


Berry if ya don't let him in then ya got several others that missed the deadline that you "welcomed" in.....


----------



## Barry Duggan

buckbacks said:


> Berry if ya don't let him in then ya got several others that missed the deadline that you "welcomed" in.....



You are correct Martinez, I wasn't paying enough attention...getting old you know. Only right to let John Weaver and ambush 77 in...so ya'll are in. But now it is closed, until next year.

Hope ya'll know RC is waiting on his trail cam to call his phone and tell him a trophy spike just walked past.


----------



## johnweaver

Thanks for the pass, I love sending people stuff.


----------



## ambush77

Thanks for the invite this should be fun


----------



## robert carter

I been chasing bears with no luck. I`m bout to get after them deer this evening. I took my trail cameras out. Frustrating to see a ton of pics of big deer and don`t kill`m. If I don`t know they there I don`t feel bad when I don`t see`m.lolRC


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Who's in the lead as of now with the spike contest. I know it ain't me or Dendy because of some technicality.


----------



## SELFBOW

dm/wolfskin said:


> Who's in the lead as of now with the spike contest. I know it ain't me or Dendy because of some technicality.



I haven't measured mine. Is there a deadline?


----------



## JBranch

dm/wolfskin said:


> Who's in the lead as of now with the spike contest. I know it ain't me or Dendy because of some technicality.



Well, I only know of one that has been killed, but as of yet he's not been officially entered.


----------



## Barry Duggan

dm/wolfskin said:


> Who's in the lead as of now with the spike contest. I know it ain't me or Dendy because of some technicality.



Yep, it's all on account of them pesky points. You are either wanting a couple more, or you have one too many.


----------



## SELFBOW

I'll make mine an official entry...

4.5"


----------



## tradhunter98

Here is mine!! 7"


----------



## Barry Duggan

tradhunter98 said:


> Here is mine!! 7"



That ups the bar...good deal.


----------



## hgwhat

Can I use my spear? He'll I'm out. Y'all just want an excuse to kill a spike.


----------



## JBranch

hgwhat said:


> Can I use my spear? He'll I'm out. Y'all just want an excuse to kill a spike.



Who needs an excuse?


----------



## dh88

hgwhat said:


> Can I use my spear? He'll I'm out. Y'all just want an excuse to kill a spike.



Move along sonny before ya get skint


----------



## tradhunter98

Bump... 

Sorry I had too!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

It ain't over yet.  12 more days.


----------



## tradhunter98

dm/wolfskin said:


> It ain't over yet.  12 more days.



Ah, okay, with we had 12 more days!!


----------



## Barry Duggan

The Southern zone season is not over yet, nor are the special bow only seasons in the Atlanta area. Just hold on to your 7 inches, it will all be over soon.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Dang, Berry came out of hibernation. Still got a truck?


----------



## Barry Duggan

dm/wolfskin said:


> Dang, Berry came out of hibernation. Still got a truck?



Been putting on an extra layer of fat to see me thru the winter. Truck spends a lot of time in the backyard. Besides, roaches don't tend to come out much in cold weather.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Does anyone know if the season is still in, or if it went out, or when it goes out, if it's still in?


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Berry you're in charge, you supposed to know these things.


----------



## Barry Duggan

dm/wolfskin said:


> Berry you're in charge, you supposed to know these things.



Key word here being...suppose.
Since retirement took a good hold, I sometimes don't even know what day it is. I'm real good at being retired.


----------



## Al33

Barry Duggan said:


> Does anyone know if the season is still in, or if it went out, or when it goes out, if it's still in?



Jan. 31st metro Atlanta counties.

Extended Archery—Either Sex (ONLY for Clayton, Cobb, DeKalb, Forsyth, Fulton, Gwinnett & Rockdale Counties)


Jan. 2–31


----------



## Barry Duggan

Al33 said:


> Jan. 31st metro Atlanta counties, I think.



Thank's Al. In years past, when I have tried to draw it to a close, someone always informs me there is another week, down at the recycled water recovery pumping station, right across from the thrift store, where they have nine acres of prime hedgerow, or something like that.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Getting ever so close now...


----------



## Allen Oliver




----------



## Barry Duggan

tradhunter98 said:


> Here is mine!! 7"



I do believe we have a winner. Congratulations tradhunter98.  
Please post up a mailing address


----------



## tradhunter98

Gerad Pearson,  3117 cheek pulliam rd royston, GA 30662

This is awesome, first time entering the contest and first spike I have ever killed. Thanks guys!!


----------



## gurn

Congratulations fine job !!


----------



## SELFBOW

Cool I got a couple lucky rabbits feet for ya.....


----------



## tradhunter98

SELFBOW said:


> Cool I got a couple lucky rabbits feet for ya.....



I wouldn't want to take a mans lucky rabbit feet. That new bighorn will do, I'd try to put it to good use..


----------



## Barry Duggan

SELFBOW said:


> Cool I got a couple lucky rabbits feet for ya.....



I've got a few dove feet. Maybe you could start a foot collection, of some sort.


----------



## tradhunter98

Barry Duggan said:


> I've got a few dove feet. Maybe you could start a foot collection, of some sort.



Back when i wad younger I used to call crows in and I would cut one foot off each I killed.  Then my mom made be throw them away when she found them I'm my room. Ended my collection.


----------



## Al33

Don't give up n me Gerad I will get to the PO soon I hope. Congratulations.


----------



## sawtooth

Is there anything you need especially?


----------



## Dennis

I got to gather up something soon


----------



## tradhunter98

sawtooth said:


> Is there anything you need especially?



No sir, nothing in particular.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Tell us about your hunting set up and how you hunt.


----------



## tradhunter98

dm/wolfskin said:


> Tell us about your hunting set up and how you hunt.



I'll post a new thread.


----------



## Barry Duggan

tradhunter98 said:


> I'll post a new thread.



What's wrong with this one?


----------

